# TT light bulb size guide.....just thought someone could use it



## TTerror (Nov 6, 2010)

*2000 Audi TT Replacement Light Bulb Size Guide*
Low Beam Headlight Bulb Size: HID-D2S
High Beam Headlamp Light Bulb Size: H7
Parking Light Bulb Size: 2886X
Front Turn Signal Light Bulb Size: H21W (64136)
Rear Turn Signal Light Bulb Size: 7506
Tail Light Bulb Size: 7528
Stop Light Bulb Size: 7528
High Mount Stop Light Bulb Size: Assembly
Fog/Driving Light Bulb Size: H3-55W
License Plate Light Bulb Size: 6418
Back Up Light Bulb Size: 7506
Front Side Marker Light Bulb Size: 2886X
Rear Sidemarker Light Bulb Size: 2825
Glove Box Light Bulb Size: 2821
Map Light Bulb Size: 64111
Dome Light Bulb Size: 6411
Step/Courtesy Light Bulb Size: 6418
Trunk/Cargo Area Light Bulb Size: 2825


Hope this helps someone.......


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

copy and pasted this to the FAQ. good find.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> copy and pasted this to the FAQ. good find.


good call


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Well played sir :thumbup:


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

where's the cheapest place for the license plate bulb in LED? they're like 20 bucks on ebay, seems reduclous... 

any help appreciated!


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Lighting/Bulbs/

ECS Tuning, $1.48


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

that bulb is mos def not an LED. anyone else


----------



## TTerror (Nov 6, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> copy and pasted this to the FAQ. good find.


Very good glad to be of service :beer:


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

drivingenthus said:


> that bulb is mos def not an LED. anyone else


oops, lol, missed the LED part, 

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=automotive&field-keywords=6418+led+bulb

pick one...lots of them


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

just bought some on ebay for $6 shipped, got white instead of ricer blue. will let u know how they look if anyone's interested..


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

awesome info. I'll be needing this over the weekend.


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

so the ones i picked up, that are the right size. the vendor on ebay just said this:

Please note the LED bulbs you have purchase for the Audi TT can only be used for the interior. Any exterior lights on the Audi TT must be Canbus/Error Free otherwise it will trigger the Error Message.

what kind of error message is he talking about? has this happened to anyone? thanks


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the post and repost guys :thumbup: Good info!


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

drivingenthus said:


> so the ones i picked up, that are the right size. the vendor on ebay just said this:
> 
> Please note the LED bulbs you have purchase for the Audi TT can only be used for the interior. Any exterior lights on the Audi TT must be Canbus/Error Free otherwise it will trigger the Error Message.
> 
> what kind of error message is he talking about? has this happened to anyone? thanks


Maybe he is reffering to the fact that they may be too low amp draw and the center driver info display will trigger that annoying lightbulb out warning. however that wouldn't be true for the license plate lights. only if you were putting turn signal bulbs in.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

42 Draft Designs for all your LED needs:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> Maybe he is reffering to the fact that they may be too low amp draw and the center driver info display will trigger that annoying lightbulb out warning. however that wouldn't be true for the license plate lights. only if you were putting turn signal bulbs in.



thanks for the info. they came in the mail so I'm going to put them in, will let you know the result! :thumbup:


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

This thread left me unfulfilled.. Any other good threads on TT -> LED Conversions? (Going off to search more..)


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

This is more of a general reference for replacing bulbs, what exactly are you trying to convert to LED?


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

Trying to convert all the things to LED 

I'll update soon - but I've done most of the car now. Just need the front assemblies.

I have 2 of the common problems others have faced:

1. Fast Blink signals
2. Sometimes dim / unresponsive dome + map lights.

Both issues seem related to load resistance as I can re-insert a standard bulb and it clears up the problem.

The LED's I've used so far:

Light	OE Bulb	OE QTY	LED	LED QTY	LED Color	LED Price	Total
Map Lights / Driver & Pass	64111	2	BA9	2	Red	3.95	7.9
Dome Light (single)	6411	1	578	2	Red	4.95	9.9
Trunk Lights (Lower, Lid)	2825	2	194	2	Cool	4.95	9.9
Glove Box (single)	2821	1	194	1	Cool	4.95	4.95
Courtesy Light / Vanity	6418	2	3710	2	Cool	6.95	13.9
License Plate	6418	2	3710?	2	Cool	2.19	4.38
Sub-Total	50.93
Shipping	3.21
Total	54.14

Front 
Light	OE	OE QTY	LED	LED QTY	LED Color	LED Price	Total
Fog Light	H3-55W	2	H3	0 14.95	0
Low Beam Headlight	HID-D2S	2	HID D2S	0 0
High Beam Headlight	H7	2	H7-55W	0	Cool 7200	79.95	0
Front Side Marker	2886X	2	64132	0 0
Front Turn Signal	H21W (64136)	2	64136	0 0
Sub-Total	0
Rear 
Light	OE	OE QTY	LED	LED QTY	LED Color	LED Price	Total
Rear Side Marker	2825	2	194-R5-CBT	2 3.95	7.9
Rear Turn Signal	7506	2	1156-R26-CBT	2	Red	14.95	29.9
Reverse	7506	2	1156-CW30-CBT	2	CW6500	14.95	29.9
Tail Light	7528	2	1157-R30-CBT	2	Red	14.95	29.9
Stop Light	7528	2	1157-R30-CBT	2	Red	14.95	29.9
High Mount Stop Light	Assembly	1 0 0
Parking Light	2886X	2	64132	0 0
Sub-Total	127.5

Sourced from SuperBrightLEDs.com and pretty happy with pricing and delivery speed (standard mail gets here in 2 days). But one problem I am having is that they don't carry the 2886X(64132) or H21W(64136) LEDs.

So I've been putting off doing the front end until I know I can get the bulbs I want/need. 

But while I'm at it... 
- What about angel eyes? 
- A white LED strip instead of the yellow? 
- A different 3rd (high) brake light? (maybe re-locate to a wing/spoiler instead of rear glass)

I'd like to see more pictures/examples of what other people have done, and any ideas on DIY projects that won't destroy the car and still look somewhat OEM+

Ill update my progress with pics too. Changing out the bulbs has been fairly easy, but It's exposed parts of the car that also need replacing (such as rubber seals around tail lights).


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have all LEDs tested for the TT, it will not stay dimly lit when the car is off, no hyper-flashing:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-audi-tt-tts-ttrs-all-years-trims

Competition is competition and we don't care if at the end you want to go elsewhere, but we feel we offer something many companies don't - tested guaranteed LEDs.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

deAutoLED.com said:


> We have all LEDs tested for the TT, it will not stay dimly lit when the car is off, no hyper-flashing:
> http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-audi-tt-tts-ttrs-all-years-trims
> 
> Competition is competition and we don't care if at the end you want to go elsewhere, but we feel we offer something many companies don't - tested guaranteed LEDs.


Appreciate the reply. I would probably go with your kit if I were to do it again, IF the kit had some options.

The first time was more for the experience to learn an understand. For instance, I experimented with green and red interior lights. I really like the red ones, so they stay. Would someone be able to opt for red lights instead of white?

I'm not totally unhappy with my experiment, however I do want to understand the hyper flash/bulb out, and interior light issues. Do you sell specific bulbs that solve for this? Or is it another part that has to be added to the line?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

PsyberVW said:


> Appreciate the reply. I would probably go with your kit if I were to do it again, IF the kit had some options.
> 
> The first time was more for the experience to learn an understand. For instance, I experimented with green and red interior lights. I really like the red ones, so they stay. Would someone be able to opt for red lights instead of white?
> 
> ...



You are having hyper flashing for which bulb/location?

Our interior LEDs won't have any issues - here are some photos in the MK II TT but it is the same setup for most:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8271425-DeAutoKey-interior-Exterior-LED-Lights

Complete interior LED kit - these will work without issue:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-mk1-tt-full-interior-led-kit-crisp-white-error-free
includes
dome
sun visor
glove box
trunk

Step/Courtesy Light Bulb Size: 6418 
-we never seen this - if you show us the setup we can include it in the kit

2000 Audi TT Replacement Light Bulb Size Guide
Low Beam Headlight Bulb Size: HID-D2S
http://deautokey.com/product/new-d1...te-no-errors-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models

Parking Light Bulb Size: 2886X
http://deautokey.com/product/vw-audi-city-lights-high-power-cree-led-crisp-bright-white-error-free

Front Turn Signal Light Bulb Size: H21W (64136)
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-front-turn-signal-leds-fits-all-car-models
-choose BAY9S in the drop down

License Plate Light Bulb Size: 6418
http://deautokey.com/product/univer...right-error-free-fits-many-vw-and-audi-models


Back Up Light Bulb Size: 7506
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-reverse-leds-fits-all-car-models
choose 1156 in the drop down menu

Front Side Marker Light Bulb Size: 2886X
Rear Sidemarker Light Bulb Size: 2825:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-error-free-side-marker-leds-amber-or-white
-these are insane brightness for such a small bulb, you will be surprised - it will light up the sidewalk


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

I picked up a used 2002 TT, which had hyper-flashing on one side but not the other with previous owner's LEDs installed. Unfortunately, the LED bulbs keyway-pins were different and jammed into place, so most broke when removed for testing. Replaced both fronts with correct keyway-pin standard 21 Watt (keyway-pins about 120 degrees apart rather than 180 degrees) from US Autozone lookup, and all four rears with correct standard 7506 (180 degree keyway-pin spacing) from Canadian Tire lookup. But instead of fixing the hyper-flashing on the bad side, now I've got hyper-flashing on both sides. Any ideas? I assume the 2000 TT 64136 "H21W" front signal bulbs had 180 degree keyway-pin spacing but probably electrically the same. The 7507 package says "PY21W".



TTerror said:


> *2000 Audi TT Replacement Light Bulb Size Guide*
> ...
> Front Turn Signal Light Bulb Size: H21W (64136)
> Rear Turn Signal Light Bulb Size: 7506
> ...


Would the below also replace 7507 or not? What's the keyway-pin spacing angle?



deAutoLED.com said:


> You are having hyper flashing for which bulb/location?
> ...
> Front Turn Signal Light Bulb Size: H21W (64136)
> http://deautokey.com/product/universal-front-turn-signal-leds-fits-all-car-models
> ...


----------



## sergioregraguy (1 mo ago)

TTerror said:


> *2000 Audi TT Replacement Light Bulb Size Guide*
> *vps server in germany *​Low Beam Headlight Bulb Size: HID-D2S
> High Beam Headlamp Light Bulb Size: H7
> Parking Light Bulb Size: 2886X
> ...


the cheapest place for the license plate bulb in LED? where i can found them


----------



## benforseter_21 (1 mo ago)

TTerror said:


> *2000 Audi TT Replacement Light Bulb Size Guide*
> Low Beam Headlight Bulb Size: HID-D2S
> High Beam Headlamp Light Bulb Size: H7
> Parking Light Bulb Size: 2886X
> ...


Any exterior lights on the Audi TT must be Canbus/Error Free otherwise it will trigger the Error Message.


----------

